# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Cockatiel θηλυκό (μάλλον)

## koufonisia

Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος χαριζω cockatiel θηλυκό .Οποιος ενδιαφερεται μεσω π.μ
Ευχαριστωω.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πες μας περιοχή...για τα ενδοιαφερόμενα μέλοι!!!

----------


## sophiesch

Θα με ενδιέφερε. Στείλε μου πμ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ρία

θα με ενδιέφερε κ εμενα να ζευγαρώσω τα δικά μου. στείλε μ π.μ

----------


## argife

Σε μενα δωστω που δεν εχω κανενα και θελω τοσο πολυ ενα να φροντιζω και να εχω καθημερινη επαφη μαζι του!

----------


## iraklis

τι εγινε με το πουλι τελικα το εδωσες η το εχεις?

----------


## iraklis

ενδιαφερομαι και γω

----------


## sophiesch

Μάλλον δεν έχει πρόσβαση σε internet γιατί ενώ μου έστειλε το 1ο μήνυμα, ενώ απάντησα δεν έχει ξαναστείλει. Κάντε λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## iraklis

ποια περιοχη ειναι ?

----------


## sophiesch

Μαλλον Αθήνα αλλά πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρη

----------


## koufonisia

Παιδια ζητω συγνωμη απ'ολους αλλα η κοπελα που το εδινε μπηκε εσπευσμενα νοσοκομειο για εγχειρηση.
Οταν θα υπαρξουν νεοτερα με το πτηνο θα ειδοποιησω.

----------


## lagreco69

Ευχομαστε να πανε ολα καλα!! Βαγγελη και να ειναι περαστικο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

oooo Περαστικά για την κοπελιά σου!!  :Love0033:

----------


## sophiesch

Περαστικά στην κοπέλα. Δεν πειράζει θα περιμένουμε. Να τις δώσεις τα περαστικά μας.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Περαστικά της.

----------


## iraklis

περαστικα της

----------


## mimakos

ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ πάντα ήθελα ένα κοκατιλακι ....α και περαστικά στην κοπέλα σου.

----------

